# I Worked On A Right Friendly Social Media Network. It Unsurprisingly Crashed And Burned Immediately.



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

Bulletpoints:

Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
People putting up the money were not alt-right crazies. They were very serious about creating a very large social media platform that was for all Americans
Very strong promises that there would be no banning or censorship based on political beliefs. And none of the silly 'it is only ok when we do it' type censorship on current social media platforms.
The people putting up the money spent long and hard hours devising ways to structure moderation and rule enforcement that was free from political bias.
A relatively small set of invites went out to people from all parts of the political spectrum
The network crashed and burned in a very short amount of time

All those plans crashed and burned immediately.

No political moderation for many Right posters meant the green light to immediately go full 3rd Reich and inappropriate porn where it had no reason to be.
Any attempts at to rein in the Right's shit posting memelords was met with howls of 'wHaT AbOuT My fReE SpEeCh???'
An endless stream of Right posters were banned screeching about how life wasn't fair
Meanwhile the Left posters immediately started to worm their way into any and every position of authority - no matter how small.
And those on the Left who didn't work their way into every bureaucratic nook and cranny did their part by 'feeling unsafe' and 'reporting threats - that they took very seriously'
The Left was like watching some self assembling machine magically come to life, while the Right looked like what happens after a bus full of retarded kids hit a telephone pole

I was astonished by just what a bunch of complete and utter fuckups the Right in general was. I was left with zero sympathy. It has been years that social media has been important enough a force in society for the Right to take seriously and understand how the game is played.

It was shocking to see the difference in the front line troops for each side:

The Left had an endless number of people who eagerly would jump at the chance to fill and hold on to some tiny bit of bureaucratic/moderating power even if it meant sitting home eating 99cent cups of noodles 24/7 and constantly hitting refresh ready to pounce on the slightest bit of wrongthink
The Right had an endless number of people who were eager to be Free Speech Martyrs going down in pointless and retarded blazes of self felt glory.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


If it's basically just a site full of trolls who care more about posting perverted anime than they do about anything political, and would just as soon start posting pro-left propaganda if they thought it "triggered" people more, I don't see how any of it can be considered "right" or even "left" in any remotely credible sense of the word.

This is basically what I call the "social media effect", where pretty much anyone even some weirdo who spends his free time masturbating to Hitler or Stalin porn can create an illusion of relevance by referring to themselves by some fancy schmancy political allegiance.

Also, I fail to understand how you define reporting Neo-Nazis or porn spammers as "left-wing" - most "right-wing" sites that want to remain credible would ban Neo-Nazis from their website, much as they would porn (if anything, it would be the left who would be naturally more tolerant of porn or other "alternative sexual preferences" than the right would to begin with). Same with the far-left idea of extending "frees peach" to anything and everything - including an imaginary "right" to post pornography or obscenity, or the right of the state to force a private business to be a hosting platform for some troll's "frees speech" - those are radical leftist ideas, or basically a communist's take on the interpretation of "frees peach".

I can't see any legitimate "right-winger" identifying with a troll whos only purpose in life is to spam message boards with anime porn - but depending on how far-left you go, said people might be classified as a legitimate "sexual minority/preference/identity" - much as how left-wing LGBT groups like ILGA at one time even embraced NAMBLA or pro-pedophile organizations


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 21, 2021)

Just imagine how different the outcome would have been if there wasn't a "report" button...


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 21, 2021)

> No political moderation for many Right posters meant the green light to immediately go full 3rd Reich and inappropriate porn


Neither of those things are right wing.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 21, 2021)

Do you mean actually right wing or do you mean lolbertarian? It sounds like you mean lolbertarian.


----------



## soy_king (Jan 21, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Do you mean actually right wing or do you mean lolbertarian? It sounds like you mean lolbertarian.


It sounds like stormfags, but yeah, none of this is surprising.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jan 21, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Neither of those things are right wing.


everything you say is just straight up embarrassing and dishonest, stop watching youtube for your opinions it's very evident.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 21, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> everything you say is just straight up embarrassing and dishonest, stop watching youtube for your opinions it's very evident.


Post some stories about your blackface PM and stop mooing at me.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 21, 2021)

And then everybody clapped.


----------



## starborn427614 (Jan 21, 2021)

People say they went freedom of speech, but really it's freedom from consequences. This is why sites like this never last.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> everything you say is just straight up embarrassing and dishonest, stop watching youtube for your opinions it's very evident.


Wanting to masturbate to porn and have it considered an "protected sexual preference/identity" is left-wing, in the same vein as far-left groups that support pedophilia or zoophilia.

Most internet porn would probably be banned as "degenerate art" in an actual fascist regime (which isn't something I'd shed much of a tear over to be honest - having to tolerate the existence of anime porn-addicted freaks isn't exactly one of the positive sides of democratic systems of government).


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 21, 2021)

Right off the bat, sounds like the project was doomed for failure. There's a not insignificant number of people who see the success of a larger social media site and think, "I'll make this but with X instead."

If that's all the business plan is, it's pretty much doomed to failure, whether it caters to the right or left or whoever else. There's a reason sites like Facebook, Twitter and YouTube haven't been dethroned yet by all the competitors. That isn't to say these sites are unkillable, there's plenty of examples of previously popular sites ultimately falling out of popular use. It's just incredibly hard to have the resources and luck to strike gold.

With social media especially, a big challenge you face is getting off the ground. For many, the main appeal of social media is seeing the number of likes/retweets/views/whatever that represent engagement. New sites simply do not have those numbers, because, well, they're new, so people flock back to their usual haunting grounds. At best, they might crosspost for a little, but they'll commonly start to compare the numbers and lose interest in the smaller one. Plus, there's more engagement, both positive and negative, on the larger platform, so that one continues to get more attention until you forget about the smaller one. And in some cases, people actually want the negative attention to get into arguments, so if you're on a platform largely aimed at one group, you're not really getting that.

There's also the troll issue. If your big selling point is "no/limited moderation" that's an open challenge to a lot of trolls to see just how hard they can push those limits, which in turn leads to a lot of those posts you attributed to "the right". I'd also argue that, in general, if that's your big selling point, you're implying your site is more of an internet playground as opposed to a legit competitor to the big sites. I realize you're only giving an abridged version of whatever the initial founders had in mind, but based on that, it shows they made the same mistakes as all the other people who thought they could easily whip up a social media clone and cash in.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 21, 2021)

You sound incredibly bitchy.
"Not rewarding from that angle"
lol


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 21, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> having to tolerate the existence of anime porn-addicted freaks



Is this how black people feel when I say I hate niggers?


----------



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

Another example of just how well the crazies on the Left have their shit together.

There was an effort to let the community be involved with some cosmetic choices for the site. Volunteers were called for to create an informal group to solicit feedback and come up with options.

The groups was immediately filled with mostly your typical SJW activist types eager to jump on even the slight bit of bureaucratic authority. They started combing through people who volunteered social media history and found that one of them had something 'problematic'. They 'kicked' her out even though there was no actual group membership or authority. But they just went right ahead and acted like they had that authority.

They then went on to draft some standard SJW type diversity statement and demanded that their positions were made into permanent paid cultural sensitivity enforcers.

The whole network crashed and burned before that bit of drama managed to unfold.

As to porn, the 3rd Reich, right vs libertarian in the comments above. I'm not trying to be precise with my labels. The only point I am making is just how FUCKING STUPID AND IMPOTENT the Right is when it comes to any sort of social networking.

Yes, in my personal opinion, the highest quality posters were middle right university types. And the left was dominated by SJW/identity politics university types spewing word salads about systemic racism and the like.

But just from a purely high level view of the two groups, the Right are utterly clueless in how to effectively combat the Left's tactics.

It is time for the Right to get a clue and go head to head with the Left's tactics so that there is some sort of mutually assured destruction for both sides and people can actually spend time online having real debates about important issues.



NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> You sound incredibly bitchy.
> "Not rewarding from that angle"
> lol



Social networks are a solved problem for the most part. There is no new interesting tech needed to be developed.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> Another example of just how well the crazies on the Left have their shit together.
> 
> There was an effort to let the community be involved with some cosmetic choices for the site. Volunteers were called for to create an informal group to solicit feedback and come up with options.
> 
> ...


Like I have implied earlier on, the "report" button is often used and abused in order for one group to have dominance and to control the Overton window. If there was a way in which the "report" button could only be used for things that were actually fucking illegal and antisocial (such as you know what), we wouldn't be seeing this dynamic in play. The current paradigm has the administration of websites cater to those who whine too much, akin to "the squeakiest wheel gets the most grease".


----------



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> Like I have implied earlier on, the "report" button is often used and abused in order for one group to have dominance and to control the Overton window. If there was a way in which the "report" button could only be used for things that were actually fucking illegal and antisocial (such as you know what), we wouldn't be seeing this dynamic in play. The current paradigm has the administration of websites cater to those who whine too much, akin to "the squeakiest wheel gets the most grease".



I agree in theory but in practice it turns out like this:


We need a report button to help filter illegal or inappropriate content
The Left abuses the report button
The Right complains that they are being censored by the report button
A committee is created to help ensure the report process isn't being abused
The only type of people willing to waste their lives with this type of crap are almost always SJWs
The Right complains that these committees are censoring them and that clear and concise rules need to be enforced by these committees
The Left has decades of identity politics 'scholarly works' that are ready to go that magically end up censoring the Right but not the Left(it is ok when we do it!)
The Right continue to think that daddy is going listen to their crying about how unfair life is and make everyone play by the rules.

When /r/thedonald got banned from reddit, they ran off with their tails between their legs and created thedonald.win and wasted their time jerking each other off to epic memes and seeing how many times they can repost Trump tweets.

That should have been a wake up call that they didn't have a fucking clue on how to play the social media game effectively and that it is time to learn the Left's highly effective tactics and use them against them.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 21, 2021)

Out of curiosity, was it as clear as day that the ones who volunteered to be on the committee were SJWs, or were they more insidious? Because that is obviously the main source of the problem; if there was a way to exclude such people from those committees for the sake of eliminating "political bias" (which is exactly what it is), then those masses would simply be a major nuisance more than anything else, or at least they would have much less power.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 21, 2021)

You can't 'use the lefts tactics' against them. There's not enough sad bastards with enough time to devote to admining a niche internet forum. You literally need to build from the ground up with the intention of shutting the left out.

'Free speech' is not going to save you, it will never save you; the 'right' (As in trumptards and their kind) need to stop trying the free speech angle. No one cares, no one has ever cared, no one will ever care about your speech. Most everyone will happily shut you down and agree with each other you need to be shut down because your're mean. Social media sites are dead ends unless they aggressively and vigorously police themselves against anyone left of Trump.

EDIT: What the right 'needs to face' is that the left hates them. Not in a 'man these guys on the right irk me' but as in they literally want you unable to have a functional life and no you will not do anything. The gun LARP holds you back, the '1776 again!!!' call is a LARP; it's a safety blanket you put up because the reality is that you are literally facing the entire material wealth of the western world arrayed against you with the intention of reducing you to a number on a spreadsheet. They don't want you dead, they want you deracinated, living wage to wage and buying the salsa. They will give you a million varieties of salsa to munch down on, but you will be required to buy at least one. 

Guns will not save you, weapons will not save you, your camo bag, your ham radio, and your bug out den will not save you. You are an individual facing a collective with a combined might of trillions of dollars, 99% control of the media that most of the population sees and a unified desire to see you lose. Not 'have a fair election' or 'have a debate'. Lose, flat out and on all levels.

You cannot win on their systems, stop trying. The only way to fight a collective is to be a collective. You can cry and moan and bitch and whinge about 'individual liberty' and 'freedom' all you want; _no one cares. _Move away from the cities if you can, find groups of people to move with; form a community, aggressively police that community against people who are not like you. The government will ship in fifty buses of somalians because they hate you; exclude the somalians. The only way you win this is by convincing more whites (and yes this is a racial struggle, if you disagree then you are not on the right. No this is not a debate.) to join their own side than sit by and do nothing. Your enemy relies on the passivity of the population. 

The only methods we have to fight back are by engaging in 'meta-politics' by trying to get our talking points into the mainstream consciousness; and by forming our own exclusionary communities. Buy from each other, accept money from strangers; keep the wealth within your community and use it to improve your community. If you try and fight the government with force then you will be shot by the fed boys, dumped in a ditch and your house will be burnt down while everyone else (even your friends and family) cheers on your death as 'a scary terrorist died!'; and your legacy will be a shitty HBO miniseries where they imply you were gay for a nigger, and a 4chan tard fedposting a picture of you with a black sun behind your head.


----------



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> Out of curiosity, was it as clear as day that the ones who volunteered to be on the committee were SJWs, or were they more insidious? Because that is obviously the main source of the problem; if there was a way to exclude such people from those committees for the sake of eliminating "political bias" (which is exactly what it is), then those masses would simply be a major nuisance more than anything else, or at least they would have much less power.



That question really is the heart of the problem.


Something needs to be policed
Exactly the wrong type of people are the ones who most eagerly volunteer or find a way to get hired
Now we need to police the police
See 2.
There simply is no culture on the Right for this type of relentless untiring will to seize any type of authority. No amount of legislation is going to solve this problem for the Right.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> Social networks are a solved problem for the most part. There is no new interesting tech needed to be developed.


Then don't take the job.
I don't think anybody forced you.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> As to porn, the 3rd Reich, right vs libertarian in the comments above. I'm not trying to be precise with my labels. The only point I am making is just how FUCKING STUPID AND IMPOTENT the Right is when it comes to any sort of social networking.


The label issue is that you are running into is that you are using "right" like a commie does, 'not left enough'.


Plank said:


> That question really is the heart of the problem.
> 
> 
> Something needs to be policed
> ...


That's not really news in the US "the right" for the most part just want to mind their own business and be left alone.
Because that kind of authoritarianism is antithetical to both the Constitution and American tradition.


----------



## Jarolleon (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


Sounds like it's a personality problem, the industrialised world gets run on the day-to-day level by administratively inclined people because nobody else wants to bother with that shit unless there's wealth and glory to be had in it, and therefore whatever ideology manages to attract that personality type becomes the dominant one. What else could explain the vast gulf in organisational ability between the two sides?

This kind of shit makes me wonder if the class system was made to counter-act it, because in the modern age of social mobility people self-select into professions, form unions (because they all have similar outlooks & personalities), and conspire against the public.

Does the right need the kind of Karens portrayed in The Music Man back to counterbalance their granola-chomping counterparts?


----------



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> The label issue is that you are running into is that you are using "right" like a commie does, 'not left enough'.
> 
> That's not really news in the US "the right" for the most part just want to mind their own business and be left alone.
> Because that kind of authoritarianism is antithetical to both the Constitution and American tradition.



Many on the right consider themselves Christians but believe in Regans efforts in confronting the Soviet Union with nuclear weapons despite 'Thou shall not kill".

The parallel for social networks is the same. Just because you don't personally believe in authoritarian crushing of all people who don't share your personal beliefs doesn't mean that you can't still believe in a similar sort of mutually assured destruction for those who would attack you online for your beliefs.

They ban/censor you.
You ban/censor them.
The cycle repeats until the adults on both sides step forward and agree to a ceasefire and normal people can get on with their lives free from fear of attack by their ideological enemies.

Hoping for a legislative solution is folly.
Removing yourself from the marketplace of ideas is cowardice.
The only option for the Right is to learn to fight back and hit back as hard as they hit you.



Jarolleon said:


> Sounds like it's a personality problem, the industrialised world gets run on the day-to-day level by administratively inclined people because nobody else wants to bother with that shit unless there's wealth and glory to be had in it, and therefore whatever ideology manages to attract that personality type becomes the dominant one. What else could explain the vast gulf in organisational ability between the two sides?



It most definitely is a personality difference.

I was shocked to see the disparity between the different sides of the political spectrum. The Left literally never sleep. Pick the most obscure forum or hashtag at 3am and there is someone from the Left sitting there alone at home endlessly hitting refresh for someone possibly posting remotely positive about Trump or for an opportunity to call out some -ism.

The Right just does not have those types of people in their ranks.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> Many on the right consider themselves Christians but believe in Regans efforts in confronting the Soviet Union with nuclear weapons despite 'Thou shall not kill".
> 
> The parallel for social networks is the same. Just because you don't personally believe in authoritarian crushing of all people who don't share your personal beliefs doesn't mean that you can't still believe in a similar sort of mutually assured destruction for those who would attack you online for your beliefs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, nuclear arms and geopolitics are practically the same thing as social media.


----------



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Yeah, nuclear arms and geopolitics are practically the same thing as social media.



From a game theory perspective they are.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> From a game theory perspective they are.


One is defense against a real danger of hundreds of millions of dead, and the other is authoritarian powergrab of a private club with low standards of membership.
Because my point was about authoritarianism not general game theory.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> It most definitely is a personality difference.
> 
> I was shocked to see the disparity between the different sides of the political spectrum. The Left literally never sleep. Pick the most obscure forum or hashtag at 3am and there is someone from the Left sitting there alone at home endlessly hitting refresh for someone possibly posting remotely positive about Trump or for an opportunity to call out some -ism.
> 
> The Right just does not have those types of people in their ranks.


So its because the left has so many people with useless degrees and no lives that they are able to control entire sites? Would a solution to the problem be give these people actual job opportunities and not let people get useless degrees so they actually become productive members of society? Or is it just the same crop of losers who were unemployable from the start getting their kicks by being a bunch of killjoy scolds?

With the coming economic downturn do you think we will see more right-winged people taking up these administrative positions in websites because they don't have jobs or will it just be the same crop of neo nazi assholes and SJW loonies showing up to ruin everything?


----------



## Dangerously Gay Llama (Jan 21, 2021)

You fucked up by making your network appeal to political nutjobs instead of normies. How much money was spent on this project anyway?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 21, 2021)

Strange Wilderness said:


> So its because the left has so many people with useless degrees and no lives that they are able to control entire sites? Would a solution to the problem be give these people actual job opportunities and not let people get useless degrees so they actually become productive members of society? Or is it just the same crop of losers who were unemployable from the start getting their kicks by being a bunch of killjoy scolds?
> 
> With the coming economic downturn do you think we will see more right-winged people taking up these administrative positions in websites because they don't have jobs or will it just be the same crop of neo nazi assholes and SJW loonies showing up to ruin everything?


They don't fucking WANT actual job opportunities.


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


Honestly, doesn't surprise me.
A site with the sole purpose of being a free-speech haven typically only appeals to people who have been banned from normal social media and they main category of people like this are just Right-wing Twitter (and now Parler) refugees. Naturally, this kills any chance for the site to appeal to anyone else besides right-wingers and trolls since no one else can tolerate a free-speech website that is really just an echo-chamber. Also, with this audience you can't really go "alright, N-Word World citizens, who wants to be a janny?" They don't believe more moderation or being a moderator will improve the website.
Leftists do benefit from it because they're the ones with things they'd actually like to change like moderating the fuck out of the discussion. They weren't part of the real community or care for the community the site fostered, they just want to make their own one or at least own the Right-wing trolls because they don't understand being banned for free speech is a medal of honor for them.
A fantastic recipe for another community vs moderators situation.

The only real solution is just to make forums that don't have the sole gimmick of being FREE SPEECH tm. Kiwi Farms has relatively free speech but also a better community because it's centered around lolcows not just being able to say the n-word. This gives the website something to actually give a shit about regardless of political ideology. A lolcow thread is valuable because they're typically the best resource on internet personalities around and anyone who wants to know about an internet personality in-depth has to go through the Kiwi Farms at some point. Moderators actually have something to do besides ban illegal stuff but also make sure the threads don't derail too hard and shit up the otherwise focused thread. The community and the moderators are typically on the same page about this sort of thing because they all have a common goal: make a good thread on something funny/interesting.
tl;dr free-speech focused websites are awful because the community lacks a common goal they value


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 21, 2021)

So, if you where to do it again... some things to consider. Good design platform design helps reduce operations cost with stupid things like illegal content.

1. Use a recommendation engine... curate the content. 
a. So SJW's can't complain about what they can't see.
b. Have the platform curate content that reflects each users views, with some "Softball opposing views". 
  i. People don't actually want free speech, they want the experience of having opinions that matter. 
  ii. Use the recommendation engine to funnel post of like content. ... and then your cool drinking buddy claps when you own that guy.
   iii.But that perp has to dig though his feed to even know he got dunked on. 

^So that tip one, Sun Tzu style, control the battleground. 

2. Use . 
a. Computer vision is great. 
b. Auto detecting offensive content, and having a system vet the images is easy.
i. use shadow banning on less offensive content so your users do not feel censored. 
c. NLP (e.g. sentiment analysis algos) will help classify your users into categories so you can control their FOV.

...As a last point, 
have multiple hosting providers. FANG does kinda gang up on anything that's a threat; but in very subtle backhanded ways. 
IBM is claiming they're a-political, just don't get vendor locked into any stack. 

TLR :


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jOk8dk-qaU


----------



## Plank (Jan 21, 2021)

I will add one more thing I skipped to keep from making my post too long.

Despite the fact that we were invite only and were not public, we were inundated with Leftist organizations.

I was not part of these meetings but am familiar with what went on in them. They were essentially mafia style warnings. That is, you better be not just be moderating the standard set of -isms, but your platform needs to be ACTIVELY ANTI -isms. And your platform had better be paying shakedown style consulting fees or the like to these organizations. I can only assume the financial side of the company was getting similar type of visits with not-so indirect threats about banking and other types of financial institutions if the platform didn't toe the Left's ideological line.

Not a single Right leaning organization was in contact with us.

I assume this typical for most online platforms.

All these Leftist organizations(or formerly apolitical now hijacked by activists) all operated under a unifying identity politics/social justice narrative. They all wanted the same thing: ban every one they disagree with, but was masked by whatever social justice ideological front they operated under.

I don't think the Right has anything that can fight against these organizations. 'Free Speech' and 'Marketplace of Ideas' sound like hokey and quaintly outdated 1940s style TV commercials compared to the more modern Leftist messaging.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jan 21, 2021)

Strange Wilderness said:


> So its because the left has so many people with useless degrees and no lives that they are able to control entire sites? Would a solution to the problem be give these people actual job opportunities and not let people get useless degrees so they actually become productive members of society? Or is it just the same crop of losers who were unemployable from the start getting their kicks by being a bunch of killjoy scolds?


Look at MovieBob or Channel Awesome people. These people are unemployable because of their terrible personalities. It has nothing to do with job prospects.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 21, 2021)

It is a marketplace of ideas, and as much as we like to punch on the thin-skinned underwater females studies type, their education does prepare them to have extremely sharp rhetoric... And that's all being online is, rhetoric.


Cause the fact of the matter is, the people you want on this platform, like your real audience.... They just kinda suck at social media right now. Holes punched in their fragile egos by those darn witty kids. 

... This is the marketplace of ideas working, your intended audiance simply has nothing to hawk on it.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jan 21, 2021)

what if the jannies are actually right and we're just insufferable cunts


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Plank said:


> I will add one more thing I skipped to keep from making my post too long.
> 
> Despite the fact that we were invite only and were not public, we were inundated with Leftist organizations.
> 
> ...



It's not surprising. Organizations that also believe in making a true free-speech platform don't typically have many demands besides "don't moderate it that much." And yeah, I've heard a lot of smaller websites get picked on by ADL-esque organizations. I remember Patreon seemed mostly cool with free-speech or (more likely) just didn't really care what anyone was doing so long as they weren't bothering anyone. Then the banks starting threatening them and they got roped into a bunch of political bullshit they weren't intending on being a part of. If VISA and MasterCard start threatening you, then yeah, no right-wing organization is coming to save you. 



Andy Bandy Man said:


> So, if you where to do it again... some things to consider. Good design platform design helps reduce operations cost with stupid things like illegal content.
> 
> 1. Use a recommendation engine... curate the content.
> a. So SJW's can't complain about what they can't see.
> ...


This saddens me so much to see that the only way to make people live happily under one roof is to stick them all in separate echo-chambers so they don't notice people they disagree with exist. The customer is more the problem than the product if this is necessary.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 21, 2021)

Just think of it as a social experiment. Sounds about right to me. When crazies from the left and right get together it's like a cosmic disaster that never should have happened.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm not sure exactly when we went from things like "agreeing to disagree" or even just "I don't like you or your politics, just leave me alone" to this level of aggression tbh.

The left has gotten incredibly aggressive in a way that absolutely does not look organic, and they've been doing a ton of purity testing to make sure that dissent is minimal or not brooked at all.  This feels very engineered and very coordinated in a way that frankly I don't believe either side was capable of 25 years ago.


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 22, 2021)

Modern Western Society has greatly separated one's contributions from one's influence. Formerly if you were someone who achieved a lot - ran a business, provided a valuable service, had great knowledge to share - anything that meaningfully contributed to your community, this would bring influence because you were making decisions that affected that community. Whether that be who to hire and who to fire, whether to open a new shop or close an old one, whether you would be willing to work for someone or not... In a hundred ways in older and smaller communities your influence was tied to your willingness and ability to apply yourself.

Now everything has been flattened by greater and greater power being consolidated in the State and the Bureaucracy. They control it all. This has produced a situation more like school where there is no individual power, only that residing in the teacher. And therefore those who want to exert power do so by petitioning teacher and demanding _they_ punish their enemies. A society of telltales and "Miss - stop him"s.

There's been argument in this thread about terms - Right vs. Left. I personally think these terms are useful and we mostly do know who is meant by them. But a different angle is to think of it in terms of contributors and consumers. These don't fully align with the terms Right and Left - especially that section of the Right that just wants to shitpost and LARP as fascists. Or with that section of the Left that is stuck stacking shelves in an Amazon warehouse and just equates Capitalism with Corporate Power. But there's a correlation. And I think this angle is useful because it ties directly into what the OP saw - those who meaningfully contribute are frankly busy working their jobs and when they're not they just want to grill and rest. Meanwhile an increasing number consumers with debt, resentment and a need for purpose, are doing everything they can to get these little scraps of power.

In short, the Right's views have not moved on from influence stemming from proper cultural virtues of work, getting along and being successful. The Left views, and maybe always has, power stemming from being part of a group. And the more they can signal themselves being part of a group, the more secure and powerful they feel; and the more they can make enemies for the group the more the group coheres and unifies around them.

Remember that when the Bolsheviks took power in Russia and Lenin, Trotsky et al. all squabbled over who got which plum post - minister for foreign affairs, economy, etc., Josef Stalin _volunteered_ to just be General Secretary and handle all the bureaucracy and coordination. They let him. They didn't think it was important. Stalin understood power better than any of them.

In a way it is _good_ that the Right (as the OP intended it to be meant, anyway) still think in these terms. The strength of a society is derived from the contributions of its members. America has grown very, very rich. It can afford a society where a minority are now producers and the rest ride on their backs. Or thinks it can. The divorce between personal contribution and personal influence is something it doesn't seem to think will harm it. I suspect that will come as a very nasty shock very soon. A society of grievance studies majors is not a strong society. Their whole mode of operation is to marshal others to exert power on their behalf. Whilst the ones you have termed the Right (correctly or otherwise) believe in personal power. As you have seen, this attitude hasn't scaled to modern Western society or online Social Media. Many jackals can bring down a lion.

We live now, in a society of jackals.

I'll end my little essay with a warning, though. I don't know that this war can be won by becoming the same as the enemy. Nor am I even certain it should be. And I do not mean that in a spiritual or moral sense, though I believe that too. A society in which the productive are forced to give up their productivity in order to merely devote their energies to defending their freedoms is a society that has given up the very basis of its society that kept the whole machine running.

Remember, the enemy of the very wealthy is not the poor - they have little power and the power they have they are afraid to use. The enemy of the very wealthy is the Middle Class that nips at their heels and has the education and leisure time to act against them. Bread and circuses. Bread for the poor. Circuses for the Middle Class.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Another example of just how well the crazies on the Left have their shit together.
> 
> There was an effort to let the community be involved with some cosmetic choices for the site. Volunteers were called for to create an informal group to solicit feedback and come up with options.
> 
> ...


Stop raping children


----------



## Salubrious (Jan 22, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> Remember that when the Bolsheviks took power in Russia and Lenin, Trotsky et al. all squabbled over who got which plum post - minister for foreign affairs, economy, etc., Josef Stalin _volunteered_ to just be General Secretary and handle all the bureaucracy and coordination. They let him. They didn't think it was important. Stalin understood power better than any of them.



Did Stalin volunteer?

I had always heard that he was given the role because they no longer had any use for him as the Party's strong arm.  He was the "Joe Pesci in Casino" role of the Revolution for lack of a better term (I can't think right now).  He then figured out later on just how much power this gave him and how much they fucked up.

I haven't studied it enough yet to be firm in this belief though.


----------



## theshitposter (Jan 22, 2021)

From user point of view, days of centralized social media are over. Small forums with dedicated topics will always be superior. SM is only useful to those who want to promote their stuff to dumb normies. And these people don't care for privacy, freedom, dignity blah blah. They are cozy in their bubble.
And only an idiot would assume putting together lefties and righties in a same sphere is a good idea. 

Instead of an alt social media, one should make an internet yellow pages like directory to link various communities. Knitting club, bonsai enthusiasts, fanclubs, sports discussions, gambler, addicts, you name it. Anyone can post their listening but there will be an editor's choice and a trending list. It can be monetized through promotions.
still haven't been able to figure out how to safely handle 'spicy' communities like piracy & mohammed fanatics.


----------



## Calandrino (Jan 22, 2021)

"To complete your registration, verify that you are human by screaming I HATE NIGGERS into your mic"


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Jan 22, 2021)

So, is anyone going to ask for evidence this isn't just QAnon 2.0 writing fanfiction that conveniently reflects what most users here believe about both sides of the political divide?


----------



## byuu (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> I was shocked to see the disparity between the different sides of the political spectrum. The Left literally never sleep. Pick the most obscure forum or hashtag at 3am and there is someone from the Left sitting there alone at home endlessly hitting refresh for someone possibly posting remotely positive about Trump or for an opportunity to call out some -ism.
> 
> The Right just does not have those types of people in their ranks.


I don't really buy this.
There's clearly no lack of pathetic no-life losers on the right. Just look at Fuentes' fans who instantly report anything critical of him.

Maybe it's because the leftist spergs consider policing speech as something very important. "Hatespeech" is a horrible crime for them but not for right-wing spergs.


----------



## draggs (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


So you say you were associated in some way that you are rather vague about with miserable, miserable failure and "left with zero sympathy" to obfuscate your association with this miserable failure, and to get asspats.

Some odd reddit-tier baiting follows, like this gem:



> Many on the right consider themselves Christians but believe in Regans efforts in confronting the Soviet Union with nuclear weapons despite 'Thou shall not kill".



And don't forget the endless "nothing will solve this" bait.





Lodoss Warrior said:


> So, is anyone going to ask for evidence this isn't just QAnon 2.0 writing fanfiction that conveniently reflects what most users here believe about both sides of the political divide?



What is that you're using, discernment? On KF? Impossibru!


----------



## Calandrino (Jan 22, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> I don't really buy this.
> There's clearly no lack of pathetic no-life losers on the right. Just look at Fuentes' fans who instantly report anything critical of him.


It sounds doubtful that 4chan could hold the weaker hand in the autism war, but look at Wikipedia for example. 

Maybe we're under pod people invasion and they can't grow enough pods for everybody at once so they have to do it like this.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 22, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> I don't really buy this.
> There's clearly no lack of pathetic no-life losers on the right. Just look at Fuentes' fans who instantly report anything critical of him.
> 
> Maybe it's because the leftist spergs consider policing speech as something very important. "Hatespeech" is a horrible crime for them but not for right-wing spergs.


I have a half-baked theory that a lot of the "supporters" on both sides are actually AI that is advanced enough to anonymously influence the masses and perhaps even to catch certain buzzwords/sentences and either reply to them in a rudimentary sentence or report it. I don't know as to what extent this happens or how true it is, though.


----------



## Plank (Jan 22, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> I don't really buy this.
> There's clearly no lack of pathetic no-life losers on the right. Just look at Fuentes' fans who instantly report anything critical of him.
> 
> Maybe it's because the leftist spergs consider policing speech as something very important. "Hatespeech" is a horrible crime for them but not for right-wing spergs.



Both are true but the important part is the second.

When it comes to online social networks, yes, you do have just as many pathetic no life people who are willing to do things that any one with a normal life and job aren't going to waste time with.

With the Right it is completely unorganized and ultimately leading to no goal. Making memes, shitposting, trolling hostile forums or hashtags and then running back to their mates for approval.

With the Left there is always an endgame that even the lowest and dumbest know how to contribute to:

It there is any sort of bureaucracy, join it
If you are part of a bureaucracy, purge it of your ideological enemies - no matter how insignificant the bureaucracy is
Transform any bureaucracy you control to be focused primarily on social justice
If you can't or aren't able to gain bureaucracy power, create the illusion of it in your posting
And for those who aren't wielding bureaucracy power there is decades of social justice/identity politics ideology that dumbest on the Left only need to grasp the most trivial aspects of to wield as an effective weapon to purge social networks of the Right:
This is hate speech, sexist, racist, transphobic
I was threatened and am a protected class
I was threatened and asking for evidence is a second violation of myself
And on and on and on - and all of it backed up by the force of the huge number of Left anti-ism institutions and banking/finance just waiting to pounce


Section 230 reform or other such legislative attempts to fix the problem aren't going fix this problem for the Right.

I don't have any realistic answers other than it was shocking to see first hand the Left execute without any top level leadership.



Overly Serious said:


> Remember that when the Bolsheviks took power in Russia and Lenin, Trotsky et al. all squabbled over who got which plum post - minister for foreign affairs, economy, etc., Josef Stalin _volunteered_ to just be General Secretary and handle all the bureaucracy and coordination. They let him. They didn't think it was important. Stalin understood power better than any of them.



Excellent point.

I think back to when I was a child and how completely and utterly I was able to understand such a boring but absolutely fundamental reality of how human power structures work in the real world.

You make many other excellent point I could respond to.


----------



## draggs (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Both are true but the important part is the second.
> 
> When it comes to online social networks, yes, you do have just as many pathetic no life people who are willing to do things that any one with a normal life and job aren't going to waste time with.
> 
> ...


What was this social media platform's name
What were your job responsibilities
How high up in the organization was your position, you apparently know everything about everything regarding it
Why aren't you posting in anything but generalities with no specific details 
When was the last time another human being touched your genitalia willingly, if ever, because you can't stop masturbating here 
How many states are you a registered sex offender in 

Answer questions pls


----------



## Plank (Jan 22, 2021)

draggs said:


> Answer questions pls



Yes, my dad does work at Nintendo.

The discussion is now being derailed too much. But there really isn't anything more for me to add. I was only brought on to run the technical side of the platform. The people who funded and designed the platform aren't going try again with any of the technical solutions suggested. They wanted to have a first class public social network platform where everyone could contribute without feeling they were being silence/banned for their political beliefs. They have thrown their hands up and moved on.


----------



## draggs (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Yes, my dad does work at Nintendo.



It's worse than anyone could have imagined



Plank said:


> The discussion is now being derailed too much. But there really isn't anything more for me to add. I was only brought on to run the technical side of the platform. The people who funded and designed the platform aren't going try again with any of the technical solutions suggested. They wanted to have a first class public social network platform where everyone could contribute without feeling they were being silence/banned for their political beliefs. They have thrown their hands up and moved on.



lol that was easy

next time try harder faggot


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...



The dream of every American leftist is to be a functionary who serves their party. The dream of every American rightist is to be an individual who spergs. 

That sounds very appropriate.


----------



## Odnovo (Jan 22, 2021)

draggs said:


> What was this social media platform's name
> What were your job responsibilities
> How high up in the organization was your position, you apparently know everything about everything regarding it
> Why aren't you posting in anything but generalities with no specific details
> ...


He probably doesn't want to get doxxed. Given how anyone can lurk or browse most sections of these forums, that is understandable.


----------



## Plank (Jan 22, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The dream of every American leftist is to be a functionary who serves their party. The dream of every American rightist is to be an individual who spergs.
> 
> That sounds very appropriate.



And that once the Left achieves their ideological utopia they will be well rewarded a high level party position and a comfortable income where they can sit on their asses at home and be given a brand new iPhone each year.



Freebirth Toad said:


> I'm not sure exactly when we went from things like "agreeing to disagree" or even just "I don't like you or your politics, just leave me alone" to this level of aggression tbh.
> 
> The left has gotten incredibly aggressive in a way that absolutely does not look organic, and they've been doing a ton of purity testing to make sure that dissent is minimal or not brooked at all.  This feels very engineered and very coordinated in a way that frankly I don't believe either side was capable of 25 years ago.



I believe there is a direct line from how effective the Left is with social media and going all the way back to The Long March Through the Institutions that the Left started in the 1960s. You have a huge number of people on the Left now who deeply believe every single power structure - no matter how small and trivial - is inherently -ist and needs to be taken over and destroyed and remade. That is the type of marching orders that even the lowliest private can grasp and execute effectively.



Odnovo said:


> He probably doesn't want to get doxxed. Given how anyone can lurk or browse most sections of these forums, that is understandable.



Yes, but more the fact that creating a social network is such an incredibly trivial thing to now - it is a solved problem. Anyone with a decent web/server guy could have their own social network up in running a day or two. Throw in some artists/layout people and in a week you could have something fairly close to the major social media networks. Scaling beyond a few tens of thousand users starts to be expensive and need staff.

So, who gives a fuck other than a butthurt  teenagers who think I am dunking on the Right.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 22, 2021)

Cyber Bowling said:


> If your big selling point is "no/limited moderation" that's an open challenge to a lot of trolls to see just how hard they can push those limits, which in turn leads to a lot of those posts you attributed to "the right". I'd also argue that, in general, if that's your big selling point, you're implying your site is more of an internet playground as opposed to a legit competitor to the big sites.


You give an inch, they'll take a mile.

Politics has ruined social media. Or the other way around, maybe both. Social media used to be THAT: online social interaction between your peers, friends, family, and everybody in between.

The joy of the Internet of yesteryear was the anonymity granted with it. People used common sense; they didn't share every detail about themselves on the World Wide Web. That and Internet access was restricted to one access point; cell phone data we know today wasn't widespread then.

There were bad, fishy sites but you had to LOOK for that content. Internet was a novelty; now it's practically a requirement. That's a double edged sword.


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 22, 2021)

theshitposter said:


> Instead of an alt social media, one should make an internet yellow pages like directory to link various communities. Knitting club, bonsai enthusiasts, fanclubs, sports discussions, gambler, addicts, you name it. Anyone can post their listening but there will be an editor's choice and a trending list. It can be monetized through promotions.
> still haven't been able to figure out how to safely handle 'spicy' communities like piracy & mohammed fanatics.


Everything was unironically better when the web functioned this way.

I don't find op's story implausible. It's really that hard to believe some starry-eyed venture capitalists wanted to create a new social media platform but with ___ and it went horribly wrong? These things were a dime a dozen ten years ago


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 22, 2021)

It's one of Conquest's Laws of Politics. Any bureaucracy that is not explicitly right-wing will become left-wing over time. 
Truly value-neutral freedom of speech does not and cannot exist anywhere where there is even the possibility of moderation. On any public platform, moderation is necessary to avoid becoming a CP lair and potentially getting raided by the feds, so a truly anarchic speech environment is not really feasible for a mainstream, search-engine-indexed website.
The best that you can hope for is a somewhat niche community run by a benevolent (albeit not totally impartial) e-dictator. Unfortunately, people as autistic and stubborn as Null is are very rare and the odds of having two such moderators in succession is very low.


----------



## wry wrangler (Jan 22, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Do you mean actually right wing or do you mean lolbertarian? It sounds like you mean lolbertarian.


No True Scotsman.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 22, 2021)

wry wrangler said:


> No True Scotsman.


Crying fallacy is midwit tier talk.

Libertarians aren't right wing. They're liberals that want a 60's fantasy world that never actually existed. It's not a lolitical stance, it's crying "leave me alone!!" And waving your hands in the air because you live in a soiety and can't just eat cheeseburgrs, smoke cigars and shoot your M16 while hoping the people in charge act nice to you. 

Libertarianism is a political stance that literally exists to undermine every other political stance by sheer proximity retardation.


----------



## wry wrangler (Jan 22, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Crying fallacy is midwit tier talk.
> 
> Libertarians aren't right wing. They're liberals that want a 60's fantasy world that never actually existed. It's not a lolitical stance, it's crying "leave me alone!!" And waving your hands in the air because you live in a soiety and can't just eat cheeseburgrs, smoke cigars and shoot your M16 while hoping the people in charge act nice to you.
> 
> Libertarianism is a political stance that literally exists to undermine every other political stance by sheer proximity retardation.


_Employing _fallcy is subwit tier talk.

It must be very convenient to live in a world where you get to selectively reject that which is politically inconvenient while also denying anyone else that very convenience. Any time a left winger (or someone you identify as left wing) does something untoward, you get to colour them all with the same brush. Yet, you get to reject whichever elements of the right wing you deem _not truly_ right wing so that the _real _right wing is perfect in every way.

The guys who stormed the capitol probably weren't _truly _right wing either, nor the neo-nazis at Charlottesville, nor the lobbyist types who work to undermine every attempt at reining in their excess. Explain away and keep redefining terms until the only _true _Scotsman in the world is you.

No True Scotsman. Boring. Totally not a cope.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm getting pretty pissed at the Right's outright refusal to adapt and meet what has gone from being a challenge to an outright threat.  I have crazies on my left and fucking morons on my right.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jan 22, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> I'm getting pretty pissed at the Right's outright refusal to adapt and meet what has gone from being a challenge to an outright threat.  I have crazies on my left and fucking morons on my right.


I have bad news fren it'll keep going  like this until the right loses it's shit and [fedpost redacted]. How about you sit back and have a few beers to numb the insanity with me in the meantime?


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 22, 2021)

Your problems with leftists came from inviting leftists. That bright idea probably came from naive finance bros who have more money than sense and don’t know how internet social dynamics or political discourse have worked for the past decade or so.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 22, 2021)

wry wrangler said:


> _Employing _fallcy is subwit tier talk.
> 
> It must be very convenient to live in a world where you get to selectively reject that which is politically inconvenient while also denying anyone else that very convenience. Any time a left winger (or someone you identify as left wing) does something untoward, you get to colour them all with the same brush. Yet, you get to reject whichever elements of the right wing you deem _not truly_ right wing so that the _real _right wing is perfect in every way.
> 
> ...


No they were right wing. Libertarians are literally just liberals that don't agree with the 'SJW' stuff. Qtards, MAGA people, Atomwaffe morons, etc are all right wing.  Capitol guys were pretty right wing as well. It's not about whether they look good or bad it's the policy and outcome they want. 

Libertarians just want a fantasy version of liberalism that never really existed.


----------



## Plank (Jan 22, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> I'm getting pretty pissed at the Right's outright refusal to adapt and meet what has gone from being a challenge to an outright threat.  I have crazies on my left and fucking morons on my right.


IMO the fundamental problem for the Right is their continued belief that the Left will ever stop.

The purity spirals never stop.
The circular firing squads never stop.
The killing fields never stop.
The reeducation camps never stop.

The Right continues to believe that if they abandon someone to the Left that they will be appeased when in reality it just feeds their desire and justification for more.

That is why I believe that the only way to effective fight against the lunatic Left is by using their own tactics against them no matter how unpleasant that might be. Make the game the Left plays un-winnable and clear that everyone is going to lose - not just the Right. Leave the only option for everyone being some sort of online détente.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Very strong promises that there would be no banning or censorship based on political beliefs. And none of the silly 'it is only ok when we do it' type censorship on current social media platforms.
> The people putting up the money spent long and hard hours devising ways to structure moderation and rule enforcement that was free from political bias.


Any organization that is not explicitly and intentionally right wing...


Plank said:


> Meanwhile the Left posters immediately started to worm their way into any and every position of authority - no matter how small.
> And those on the Left who didn't work their way into every bureaucratic nook and cranny did their part by 'feeling unsafe' and 'reporting threats - that they took very seriously'


... sooner or later becomes left wing.


----------



## Dangerously Gay Llama (Jan 22, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Do you mean actually right wing or do you mean lolbertarian? It sounds like you mean lolbertarian.





Johan Schmidt said:


> You can't 'use the lefts tactics' against them. There's not enough sad bastards with enough time to devote to admining a niche internet forum. You literally need to build from the ground up with the intention of shutting the left out.
> 
> 'Free speech' is not going to save you, it will never save you; the 'right' (As in trumptards and their kind) need to stop trying the free speech angle. No one cares, no one has ever cared, no one will ever care about your speech. Most everyone will happily shut you down and agree with each other you need to be shut down because your're mean. Social media sites are dead ends unless they aggressively and vigorously police themselves against anyone left of Trump.
> 
> ...





Johan Schmidt said:


> Crying fallacy is midwit tier talk.
> 
> Libertarians aren't right wing. They're liberals that want a 60's fantasy world that never actually existed. It's not a lolitical stance, it's crying "leave me alone!!" And waving your hands in the air because you live in a soiety and can't just eat cheeseburgrs, smoke cigars and shoot your M16 while hoping the people in charge act nice to you.
> 
> Libertarianism is a political stance that literally exists to undermine every other political stance by sheer proximity retardation.





Johan Schmidt said:


> No they were right wing. Libertarians are literally just liberals that don't agree with the 'SJW' stuff. Qtards, MAGA people, Atomwaffe morons, etc are all right wing.  Capitol guys were pretty right wing as well. It's not about whether they look good or bad it's the policy and outcome they want.
> 
> Libertarians just want a fantasy version of liberalism that never really existed.


sneed


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 22, 2021)

The Notorious F.A.G. said:


> sneed


Feed


----------



## NJBear (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


Did you ever think that some of the "Nazis" are left trolls?  Yes, White Nationalists are a cancer and anti White.  They only care about their fetish knowing full well they are useful idiots for the anti Whites.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 22, 2021)

Plank said:


> Another example of just how well the crazies on the Left have their shit together.
> 
> There was an effort to let the community be involved with some cosmetic choices for the site. Volunteers were called for to create an informal group to solicit feedback and come up with options.
> 
> ...


You know, it's not like there is a real shortage on the right of being aware of that.

The fact that leftie retards have their shit together and form their self-assembling diversity charter, is because every university in the world is delivering classes of trained culture warriors each year. They don't have much job prospects, but that is a feature, not a bug.

I'm not saying everybody who graduates is. But from gender studies to humanism to sociology, there are whole groups of fields that almost exclusively deliver culture warriors.

And don't forget, they often also use false flags to implicate their enemies.

And real debates? The time for debates ended about 15 years ago. As soon as the left gained hegemony there was no interest in free speech or debate anymore. And if the right ever manuages to worm their way back into power, then they'll have learned to not care about free speech for the left either.

As for the right needing to train culture warriors better? Yeah, no shit. There is no infrastructure.

If I start some gender group, I get free air time, free tv coverage, free documentaries and radio and books coverage. I've seen it in action. If I start anything right aligned I get harassment, deplatforming, possibly even fines. The game is very much rigged.


----------



## draggs (Jan 23, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> He probably doesn't want to get doxxed. Given how anyone can lurk or browse most sections of these forums, that is understandable.


Oh yes that is definitely why


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 23, 2021)

The problem with the OP is that the mindset of the average leftie Social Media user is completely different to the average right wing user. The leftists use Social Media "to win" and a good chunk of them are entitled slug people with nothing better to do than waste their life getting their asspats (and if they are journos/influencers it's their literal job). The right wingers have a job and kids and would just want their friends to see their normie memes. So of course the slug people will worm their way into every public position, because  they are the only ones who care and think Social Media  is a battlefield.
Trying to appeal to free speech absolutists is also a dumb move - the movement will always be plagued by sick people who just want to spew their garbage and couldn't give less of a shit about the platform, so they won't waste their time moderating (not to mention the big risk of putting yourself on a pedestal to get into the sights of the slug people). Finally, they'll always be called hypocrites because some moderation is legally obligated.

Want a right wing social media? Make a twitter clone with few extra features and a statement you'll ban hate speech from the right and the left equally, make it so to he algorithm will react the same way if you change white to black or vice versa, do not have any public moderator role, make importing profile and friends retardedly easy, and most importantly, organize ALL right wing personalities to quit Twitter completely and move wholesale to the new media network. The temporary loss of exposure is far better than having your words edited and manipuated.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

Plank said:


> The Left had an endless number of people who eagerly would jump at the chance to fill and hold on to some tiny bit of bureaucratic/moderating power even if it meant sitting home eating 99cent cups of noodles 24/7 and constantly hitting refresh ready to pounce on the slightest bit of wrongthink
> The Right had an endless number of people who were eager to be Free Speech Martyrs going down in pointless and retarded blazes of self felt glory


Congratulations you found out why gamergate failed

The western left lacks leaders and more importantly lacks fucking discipline, they cant follow a fucking order or a plan. Meanwhile the pseudo-left (sjws, wokes, all that shit) will suck the dick of the great leader as he decapitates their children with a rusty knife


Plank said:


> That should have been a wake up call that they didn't have a fucking clue on how to play the social media game effectively and that it is time to learn the Left's highly effective tactics and use them against them.


Your site already made a big mistake by even letting sjws to exist there. The moment you get an sjw you ban them, permanently. Any invites or people that follows them should be banned as well if they have but a hint of sjwness

There are a few leftists sites left standing that are old-left/anti-sjw, you know how? because they do what I just fucking said


Johan Schmidt said:


> You can't 'use the lefts tactics' against them. There's not enough sad bastards with enough time to devote to admining a niche internet forum. You literally need to build from the ground up with the intention of shutting the left out.
> 
> 'Free speech' is not going to save you, it will never save you; the 'right' (As in trumptards and their kind) need to stop trying the free speech angle. No one cares, no one has ever cared, no one will ever care about your speech. Most everyone will happily shut you down and agree with each other you need to be shut down because your're mean. Social media sites are dead ends unless they aggressively and vigorously police themselves against anyone left of Trump.
> 
> ...


You are right in that the sjws want you dead

But your strategies are shit, your new community is gonna get waco'd by the feds for doing that shit


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Jan 23, 2021)

> That is why I believe that the only way to effective fight against the lunatic Left is by using their own tactics against them no matter how unpleasant that might be



That contradicts what you were claiming with your first post.  You claimed that those "bad" right-wing users were just too nasty and antisemitic.  The left shitposts too, and they do so with impunity - or at least, they could while they supported the establishment.  The problem isn't with right or left - it's with the power base that has been in place for decades.  Neocon or neoliberal, it doesn't matter: maintaining a chokehold on Western nations using various tools, such as the War on Terror, is what matters to the people in charge.



Lodoss Warrior said:


> So, is anyone going to ask for evidence this isn't just QAnon 2.0 writing fanfiction that conveniently reflects what most users here believe about both sides of the political divide?


I echo this.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 23, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Congratulations you found out why gamergate failed
> 
> The western left lacks leaders and more importantly lacks fucking discipline, they cant follow a fucking order or a plan. Meanwhile the pseudo-left (sjws, wokes, all that shit) will suck the dick of the great leader as he decapitates their children with a rusty knife
> 
> ...


What's the alternative? You can't fight back; you'll lose.

The only realistic way is to try and get your talking points into mainstream politics and the only way to do that is via community building. 

Or there is no way and we're fucked; which is possible.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> What's the alternative? You can't fight back; you'll lose.
> 
> The only realistic way is to try and get your talking points into mainstream politics and the only way to do that is via community building.
> 
> Or there is no way and we're fucked; which is possible.


Lone wolf assassinations on minecraft?, call me a glowie if you want but even mcveight realized he should have gone for the FBI agents he wanted dead on an individual basis rather than blowing an entire building like a retard

The far-left did this a lot in europe and latin america during the 70s and 80s. Small groups sometimes individuals would go and kill some businessman or lowlevel government guy. Sometimes just a civilian that pissed them off, read on the RAF there are plenty of examples and it worked since many of those terrorists are, I shit you not, part of the current sjw government in those countries

You could right now look up the address of some far-left journo or other important sjw near you, on minecraft, tail them, on minecraft, and bash their brains out, on minecraft. Odds are nobody would find out you did it in minecraft but if you keep doing this in minecraft they are gonna get very scared, specially if any imitators pop up in other places, of minecraft. You cant give every journo, sjw or shill cop protection, not even to every politician in the country, most walk around alone, in minecraft

Or instead you can join a right-wing community which I guarantee will be full of feds waiting to get you inside a gas chamber


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 24, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Lone wolf assassinations on minecraft?, call me a glowie if you want but even mcveight realized he should have gone for the FBI agents he wanted dead on an individual basis rather than blowing an entire building like a retard
> 
> The far-left did this a lot in europe and latin america during the 70s and 80s. Small groups sometimes individuals would go and kill some businessman or lowlevel government guy. Sometimes just a civilian that pissed them off, read on the RAF there are plenty of examples and it worked since many of those terrorists are, I shit you not, part of the current sjw government in those countries
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the forensic technologies and techniques in the 70's and 80's weren't anywhere near as advanced as they are now.

There's no use fighting back in Minecraft or in any other game of any kind, especially if it involves anything felonious.

The game was rigged from the start. Don't be a moron.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Jan 24, 2021)

There's a class element to this that I'm probably too sleepy to be writing about right now, but I think what you outline in this potentially-maybe-happened story is similar to what you'll find just about anywhere there is a power structure in place - with a catch: the morons born into wealth almost instinctively shoot for bureaucratic power and influence given its usefulness to self-promotion, whereas the useful idiots who are poor seek instead just to be 'validated,' and pursue positions of power as a means of making themselves 'valid.'

Both of these forms of activity are, in essence, a replacement for working hard or creating or accomplishing something. And I want to call attention to this because there's this talk of bolsheviks and other bourgeois revolutionaries about: there is a difference. The Bolsheviks had real conviction, even if their ideas were retarded, and while there's no doubt whatsoever that they were in it for self-promotion, there was also a grand scheme in mind of theirs of revolutionizing the world, of their ideas being preeminent and rising above and so-on and so-forth. The books and philosophy that the lefty folks seem to be drawn to comes from... well, people who wrote, who -did- something in that regard, who created something (even if, as is the case of Marx, they did very very little otherwise). 

This new version is odd. It doesn't -do- anything. It manages shit, and it promotes its own image. It doesn't really believe in anything, beyond a simplistic and single-minded selfishness expressing itself in different forms stratified by class. Since it doesn't need to cram its brain with anything useful, as it has no desire to create, it can just sit there, endlessly, trying to curate or control or micromanage or so-on. It isn't a new phenomenon - as far as my brain knows, Orwell ID'd it in Road to Wigan Pier when discussing why he hated the at-the-time champagne socialists - but it is definitely made all the more obvious because of how social media primarily rewards people who... social media for a living.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 24, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> There's a class element to this that I'm probably too sleepy to be writing about right now, but I think what you outline in this potentially-maybe-happened story is similar to what you'll find just about anywhere there is a power structure in place - with a catch: the morons born into wealth almost instinctively shoot for bureaucratic power and influence given its usefulness to self-promotion, whereas the useful idiots who are poor seek instead just to be 'validated,' and pursue positions of power as a means of making themselves 'valid.'
> 
> Both of these forms of activity are, in essence, a replacement for working hard or creating or accomplishing something. And I want to call attention to this because there's this talk of bolsheviks and other bourgeois revolutionaries about: there is a difference. The Bolsheviks had real conviction, even if their ideas were retarded, and while there's no doubt whatsoever that they were in it for self-promotion, there was also a grand scheme in mind of theirs of revolutionizing the world, of their ideas being preeminent and rising above and so-on and so-forth. The books and philosophy that the lefty folks seem to be drawn to comes from... well, people who wrote, who -did- something in that regard, who created something (even if, as is the case of Marx, they did very very little otherwise).
> 
> This new version is odd. It doesn't -do- anything. It manages shit, and it promotes its own image. It doesn't really believe in anything, beyond a simplistic and single-minded selfishness expressing itself in different forms stratified by class. Since it doesn't need to cram its brain with anything useful, as it has no desire to create, it can just sit there, endlessly, trying to curate or control or micromanage or so-on. It isn't a new phenomenon - as far as my brain knows, Orwell ID'd it in Road to Wigan Pier when discussing why he hated the at-the-time champagne socialists - but it is definitely made all the more obvious because of how social media primarily rewards people who... social media for a living.


Bobby Fishers words are timeless in this regard.

"Real communism, the soviet communism, is basicly a mask for bolshevism, which is a mask for judaism."

I've yet to run into a context where this is not an apt description.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Bobby Fishers words are timeless in this regard.
> 
> "Real communism, the soviet communism, is basicly a mask for bolshevism, which is a mask for judaism."
> 
> I've yet to run into a context where this is not an apt description.



The way I see it, I view communism as a religion that convinces itself that it's an atheistic political and economic system.

But really, it's more of a dogmatic moralistic authoritarian religion and that the different strains of it are like different sects and denominations of a religion.

Communism would be the core religion while Marxism, Maoism, Juche, Anarcho-Communism, "Democratic" Socialism, Third World militancy, Intersectional Leftism/Critical Race Theory, Anarcho-Feminism, National Bolshevism, and so on are sects of it.

Communism is a false religion, of course.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jan 24, 2021)

OP reads like Penthouse Letters for shitlibs.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Jan 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I've yet to run into a context where this is not an apt description.





			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Communist_Party
		

Fischer sounds like a lolcow. Saying "the US deserved 9/11" on 9/12, in an interview, is pretty funny.


Syaoran Li said:


> But really, it's more of a dogmatic moralistic authoritarian religion and that the different strains of it are like different sects and denominations of a religion.


One way to conceptualize this is to see that religion is something often rooted in tradition and nationalism, whereas marxism is more rooted in internationalism and breaking with tradition. Fascism becomes a form of government to enshrine tradition and nationalism; communism becomes the government to enshrine internationalism and "anti-tradition."

In the end it's mostly a question of what the practical size of a governable state is, as beyond a certain point you need slavish adherence to one of these two ideologies to have an "identity," otherwise you get infighting. The enlightenment experiment is that this infighting can be productive and channeled.


----------



## Plank (Jan 24, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Congratulations you found out why gamergate failed



Sorry to break it to you, but GamerGate was a stunning success.

And it is a perfect example of why I finally decided to post about my experience with the social network I worked on.

I was completely unaware of the origins of GamerGate, but did start following the developments shortly after in /r/kotakuinaction. From the very start it was an apolitical group of gamers who had a laser sharp focus in getting the games media to stop letting their staff promote games made by their friends or other types of close relations.

Policy documents were taken from all the major gaming sites. Any site that lacked a clear disclosure policy for their staff and writers were put on a list for action. Lists of advertisers for each site were created. And finally letter writing campaigns were set in motion for each site.

The GamerGate campaign was incredibly effective. One by one, every single major gaming site began updating their policies for their staff with regards to promoting their friends and acquaintances games.

GamerGame won exactly what they set out to do.

It wasn't until the sub was later overrun with /r/The_Donald type users who eventually were able to hijack the sub and turn it into the impotent and irrelevant joke is today.

The sub is nothing more than a bunch of people on the Right accomplishing nothing other than sitting around crying and waiting for the hammer to drop and the sub is finally banned.

Seeing the joke that /r/kotakuinaction is today is exactly the same feeling watching the Right on the social network I worked on. A lot of impotent and unorganized rage from the Right while the Left relentlessly executes their takeover.


----------



## X Prime (Jan 24, 2021)

The problem here is that the right-wing is, by and large, individualist. Until some kind of collectivist right-wing ideology shows up, then they can do nothing.

Issue is, the minute anything resembling a collectivist right-wing ideology shows up, it is crushed.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 24, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Communist_Party  Fischer sounds like a lolcow. Saying "the US deserved 9/11" on 9/12, in an interview, is pretty funny



When specifically soviet communism is mentioned and the japanese communist party explicitly de-sovieted, that should be kept in mind.

But I don't want to throw the example out that easily.

Normally what I'd do is look at their track record of what they did once in power. But they have none, were never in power, so we have no way to judge what they actually believe in or to what drumbeat they march.

It's like talking to local socialists and communists that idealize the paris commune, when that lasted only a couple of days. Anything positive or negativr can be ascribed to them because there is no track record.

--

I looked up that interview:



			https://www.bitchute.com/video/8NnXyoFKyUyE/
		


I haven't listened to the whole thing yet, but essentially his reasoning seemd to be:

1. The US is an illegitimate state who stole their land from native americans
2. The US should not be surprised at reprisals when they have troops and wars all over the world
3. The US should stop supporting Israel and their wars

Nothing too unusual.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 24, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Any organization that is not explicitly and intentionally right wing...
> 
> ... sooner or later becomes left wing.



Well, it all depends on censorship, really. Most forums that are left wing hives now started with some simple rules like "No racism or sexism" back in 2002, which was probably just "don't say 'nigger' out loud" or "don't say anything that would cause your mother to blush", and the open-ended rules end up turning to extreme left wing rhetoric, like ResetEra.

Kiwi Farms had no major censorship rules, and as a result grew more right-wing. That may be changing as a combination of a deluge of left-wing shills (still with no avatar) from the last year or two, Null's personal distaste of A&H, and his growing apathy.

The site will be killed/taken down before, say, Rat Kings is demanded to be closed for being "transphobic", but at the current rate we ARE heading in that direction.


----------



## Smolrolls (Jan 24, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jan 24, 2021)

Plank said:


> All these Leftist organizations(or formerly apolitical now hijacked by activists) all operated under a unifying identity politics/social justice narrative.


the only people on the right that pull that off on a large scale basis are religious fundamentalists and is because they are members of literal cults so they behave like hives with cult mentality.  Religious people usually have  a leadership that can wrangle a large amounts of them to proselytize in exactly the same way as needed and can be squeezed of money consistently and gather up to rally where and when they are needed, many denominations will even make proselytizing a core tenet of their ideology so those are gonna be the most numerous, organized and dedicated shillbots the right will ever have but they only represent their segment of "the right"

Other than that "the right" are a million splitered groups full of people who don't agree with each other that much and possible even hate each other and the few personalities and leaders here and there are grifters and self help gurus looking for a buck or some attention without actual political goals and roadmaps, obviously any site advertising to "the right" will just attract loonies banned from anywhere  and shitposters and edglords without a cause who just shitpost edgy shit for its own sake.


I personally don't like the religious right, nor this kind of religious activist left, i liked the internet when it wasn't just politisperging bots fighting each other with a consistent and homogeneous  posting agenda. I'd wish that kind stuff could stay in its own containment and not infest every site. I am personally not interest to be an online activist, i second the opinion that people who do that are too far gone and have no life, thankfully all the armies of  leftie shillbots on twitter are just a loud minority of tards who spend too much time on social media and appear more influential than they are.


----------



## Smolrolls (Jan 24, 2021)

Plank said:


> I will add one more thing I skipped to keep from making my post too long.
> 
> Despite the fact that we were invite only and were not public, we were inundated with Leftist organizations.
> 
> ...


Can you tell us which leftist organization contacted you? We're you graced by the almighty ADL? And think you want to ask Null/ Consult with him?


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 24, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Well, it all depends on censorship, really. Most forums that are left wing hives now started with some simple rules like "No racism or sexism" back in 2002, which was probably just "don't say 'nigger' out loud" or "don't say anything that would cause your mother to blush", and the open-ended rules end up turning to extreme left wing rhetoric, like ResetEra.
> 
> Kiwi Farms had no major censorship rules, and as a result grew more right-wing. That may be changing as a combination of a deluge of left-wing shills (still with no avatar) from the last year or two, Null's personal distaste of A&H, and his growing apathy.
> 
> The site will be killed/taken down before, say, Rat Kings is demanded to be closed for being "transphobic", but at the current rate we ARE heading in that direction.


Null runs this site based on his libertarian principles though, so I would qualify that as explicitly right wing. Plus null himself is pretty hardcore right and doesn't really believe in listening to anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Plank (Jan 24, 2021)

Smolrolls said:


> Can you tell us which leftist organization contacted you? We're you graced by the almighty ADL? And think you want to ask Null/ Consult with him?



I wasn't part of any meetings in person or email. The reason I became aware of it was the founders were shocked enough by it that it became a topic of conversation with everyone working on the project.

The founders were very much of the mindset of why are we, the good guys, getting these warnings and not very veiled threats?

I am sure that working with Null is something the founders would not only have no interest in, they would be extremely upset if anyone even suggested it to them. They with all seriousness wanted to be a social network that was 100 percent legitimate. Absolutely nothing where the servers needed to hidden or protected from attack. Or secret crypto need to be used to avoid banking and finance attacks.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jan 24, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> the only people on the right that pull that off on a large scale basis are religious fundamentalists and is because they are members of literal cults so they behave like hives with cult mentality.  Religious people usually have  a leadership that can wrangle a large amounts of them to proselytize in exactly the same way as needed and can be squeezed of money consistently and gather up to rally where and when they are needed, many denominations will even make proselytizing a core tenet of their ideology so those are gonna be the most numerous, organized and dedicated shillbots the right will ever have but they only represent their segment of "the right"


I think you've hit upon something, but there's a symmetry that I think you've missed: the "literal cults" of the right solve the coordination problem by using the same method as the cult of woke on the left: ideological coordination. Trouble is, #woke is now effectively our state religion and has absolutely zero signal jamming when it comes to propagating it's encyclicals to the masses, while the right is riven with ideological fractures and strangled at every turn by state and "private" actors. Hell of a situation.

Of course, single powerful leaders can cut the knot here with "what I say goes."


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 24, 2021)

Plank said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but GamerGate was a stunning success.
> 
> And it is a perfect example of why I finally decided to post about my experience with the social network I worked on.
> 
> ...


Enough with the cope, GG was a disaster, they got derailed by shills telling them to not go to fox news and others because they would be branded as neocons

At the end even fox was talking shit about GG and buying the sjw propaganda, and GG got branded as fucking nazis and worst than isis

Fucking kotaku is still around and gawker is dead only because of peter thiel's desire for gay revenge. No sjw got their career ended by GG but a few by their own stupidity. Some like fullmac are doing grifting more money than ever before. The entire industry is sjw now, every dev that was even ambivalent towards GG got fucked over.

And theres no "get woke, go broke", sales and revenue just keeps increasing for this industry


LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> the only people on the right that pull that off on a large scale basis are religious fundamentalists and is because they are members of literal cults so they behave like hives with cult mentality.  Religious people usually have  a leadership that can wrangle a large amounts of them to proselytize in exactly the same way as needed and can be squeezed of money consistently and gather up to rally where and when they are needed, many denominations will even make proselytizing a core tenet of their ideology so those are gonna be the most numerous, organized and dedicated shillbots the right will ever have but they only represent their segment of "the right"
> 
> Other than that "the right" are a million splitered groups full of people who don't agree with each other that much and possible even hate each other and the few personalities and leaders here and there are grifters and self help gurus looking for a buck or some attention without actual political goals and roadmaps, obviously any site advertising to "the right" will just attract loonies banned from anywhere  and shitposters and edglords without a cause who just shitpost edgy shit for its own sake.
> 
> ...


Fundies are dead, their leaders are grifters which dont give a shit about their own communities as long as they keep milking them dry. Megachurches are glorified malls, you have starbucks and mcdonalds inside. Preachers are complete fucks up with tattoos preaching borderline sjw bullshit and zionism.

Old christians would have burned them alive



Syaoran Li said:


> Yeah, but the forensic technologies and techniques in the 70's and 80's weren't anywhere near as advanced as they are now.
> 
> There's no use fighting back in Minecraft or in any other game of any kind, especially if it involves anything felonious.
> 
> The game was rigged from the start. Don't be a moron.


Not gonna be a moron because I'm not rightwing, got nothing to win from killing sjws in minecraft, unless I did it for the lulz but I rather not go to pound-me-in-the-ass prison in minecraft

And forensics are overrated, even today like 90% of murders are unsolved, and if some wingnut gets caught for killing a sjw journo from wapo in minecraft, so what? they cant unmurder them, and the thing with small-scale lone wolf assassinations in minecraft is that you cant prevent them, all it takes is some wingnut being deranged enough and having a soft target nearby. Sure you can put the SS in overdrive and get every senator and such armed bodyguards, but you cant do that for lower level bureaucrats, or journos, or NGO workers, etc

If the attack is successful odds are there will be plenty of imitators even if the guy gets caught. Lots of wingnuts already feel like they have nothing to lose. And these attacks would be easy to pull off because they wouldnt need a group or access to bomb materials, they can just smash the target's brains out with a crowbar, in minecraft

Guess wingnuts dont have the balls even for that, and they wonder why they're losing...


Lemmingwise said:


> Normally what I'd do is look at their track record of what they did once in power. But they have none, were never in power, so we have no way to judge what they actually believe in or to what drumbeat they march.


Yeah because that crazy wannabe samurai stabbed their candidate on live TV

Say what you want about japs but their wingnuts do mean business


----------



## SuiSui1 (Jan 24, 2021)

At this point, anyone trying to build a "right" social network is 20 years too late. And at least 80 years too late to change the culture.


----------



## Plank (Jan 24, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Enough with the cope, GG was a disaster, they got derailed by shills telling them to not go to fox news and others because they would be branded as neocons



Nope.

The archives of the early days /r/kotakuinaction are right there for any one to see. The archives of the major gaming sites quietly updating their editorial policies are right there for any one to see. The meticulous letter writing campaigns to gaming websites is right there archived for any one to go back are see for themselves.

Sorry, but, GamerGate was a complete and total success. No matter how many ignorant kneejerk reactions try to claim otherwise.

It is somewhat understandable because GamerGate really didn't become mainstream until some time after the original core group had won the battle they set out accomplish and the main sub and the hashtag had degenerated into pointless sperging.

The Right thought they could turn GamerGate into mass public fight against the lunatic Left and instead it was the all so well known pointless posting of memes, crying about the media, and futile twitter drama.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 24, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Null runs this site based on his libertarian principles though, so I would qualify that as explicitly right wing. Plus null himself is pretty hardcore right and doesn't really believe in listening to anyone else's opinion.


He temporarily shut down registrations after the 1/6 events on the basis of "no political refugees". Shutting down the borders was probably the best as it could invite in more shills, feds, and bad actors (all of which would be detrimental to the forums) but the way it was phrased it sounded like he didn't want any more right-leaning members.


----------



## ditto (Jan 24, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> He probably doesn't want to get doxxed. Given how anyone can lurk or browse most sections of these forums, that is understandable.


OP needs to at least verify the story with a mod.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 24, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> He temporarily shut down registrations after the 1/6 events on the basis of "no political refugees". Shutting down the borders was probably the best as it could invite in more shills, feds, and bad actors (all of which would be detrimental to the forums) but the way it was phrased it sounded like he didn't want any more right-leaning members.


He doesn't want any more retards who care more about politics than the success of the forums. Considering that a not-insignificant portion of the A&N people were mocking the potential of the forums getting shut down due to 230 being repealed, solely because trump wanted to do it, I don't blame josh for not wanting any more of those parasites to join.

I feel the same way about them and I am probably more right wing then the majority of them.


----------



## Plank (Jan 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> You know, it's not like there is a real shortage on the right of being aware of that.
> 
> The fact that leftie retards have their shit together and form their self-assembling diversity charter, is because every university in the world is delivering classes of trained culture warriors each year. They don't have much job prospects, but that is a feature, not a bug.
> 
> I'm not saying everybody who graduates is. But from gender studies to humanism to sociology, there are whole groups of fields that almost exclusively deliver culture warriors.



Yes, but at the same time much of what I saw firsthand has been known for some time now.  And yet, tens of millions on the right have continued to use these very same platforms that are eagerly looking to remove them from the public space or completely silence them.

I know the compulsion to be part of the largest social network sites is tremendous for the average person and no one wants to be left out of where everyone is spending every day participating in, but the Right has been essentially enabling/funding their very one extinction in the social media space for the past few years.


----------



## Mr Snek (Jan 25, 2021)

Plank said:


> Yes, but at the same time much of what I saw firsthand has been known for some time now.  And yet, tens of millions on the right have continued to use these very same platforms that are eagerly looking to remove them from the public space or completely silence them.
> 
> I know the compulsion to be part of the largest social network sites is tremendous for the average person and no one wants to be left out of where everyone is spending every day participating in, but the Right has been essentially enabling/funding their very one extinction in the social media space for the past few years.


Because there is not other option. Social media is the primary source of information for the vast majority of the population and whoever controls the information on them controls the population. So even if they know joining these sites is pointless, it's the only way they can possibly spread their ideology in a way competitive with the left. In short, they're already effectively extinct, they're just being kept around by the left so that they have an enemy they can point to.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 25, 2021)

True & Honest Story


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 25, 2021)

Dude look at your sample bias. The only right wing people on the site were the ones that were SO far out there and SO dumb that they got banned from every other platform in existence. I can only assume that they came to you after they ran out of all other options.

As for my more conspiratorial side, I do think some of the lefty infiltrators are being paid to specifically ruin sites like that. They come in in waves with JOB LEVEL FOCUS to shit things up in an organized manner. I don't believe that's organic at all.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 25, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Dude look at your sample bias. The only right wing people on the site were the ones that were SO far out there and SO dumb that they got banned from every other platform in existence. I can only assume that they came to you after they ran out of all other options.
> 
> As for my more conspiratorial side, I do think some of the lefty infiltrators are being paid to specifically ruin sites like that. They come in in waves with JOB LEVEL FOCUS to shit things up in an organized manner. I don't believe that's organic at all.


At this point it is a safe assumption that any online "public venue" is a honeypot either by design or soon after the fact due to entryism and the usual fuckery so post potentially controversial opinions anywhere online at your own risk, because SOMEONE is watching.

Also to add to that point, if anybody asks you for your opinion on anything even remotely political assume you are being solicited for a knife that will find its home in your back.


----------



## Sluzzered (Jan 25, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...



No political moderation for many Right posters meant the green light to immediately go full 3rd Reich and inappropriate porn where it had no reason to be.
Almost like conservatives are mentally ill enemies to society or something.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 25, 2021)

Sluzzered said:


> No political moderation for many Right posters meant the green light to immediately go full 3rd Reich and inappropriate porn where it had no reason to be.
> Almost like conservatives are mentally ill enemies to society or something.


> joined 30 min ago
> already at -15
 ok whose faggoty alt is this


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 25, 2021)

Sluzzered said:


> No political moderation for many Right posters meant the green light to immediately go full 3rd Reich and inappropriate porn where it had no reason to be.
> Almost like conservatives are mentally ill enemies to society or something.


Anime avatar.


----------



## Merry (Jan 25, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


Alternative is to have a shitposting autism pit half and a functioning human half


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 25, 2021)

Merry said:


> Alternative is to have a shitposting autism pit half and a functioning human half


people keep neglecting that second half


----------



## Merry (Jan 25, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> people keep neglecting that second half


Yeah it's kind of a clusterfuck. We're not evolved to use these networks, most people literally can't handle it


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 25, 2021)

Merry said:


> Alternative is to have a shitposting autism pit half and a functioning human half


Like how 4chan has /b/ and /s4s/ for shitposting autism, and then /tv/ and /int/ for shitposting autism?


----------



## Merry (Jan 25, 2021)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Like how 4chan has /b/ and /s4s/ for shitposting autism, and then /tv/ and /int/ for shitposting autism?


Yeah, kind of a caste system of sorts. Sort the autism


----------



## Plank (Jan 26, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Dude look at your sample bias. The only right wing people on the site were the ones that were SO far out there and SO dumb that they got banned from every other platform in existence. I can only assume that they came to you after they ran out of all other options.



The site was private and all the people were a combination of academics and non-academics sent invites that was created by the founders.



Freebirth Toad said:


> At this point it is a safe assumption that any online "public venue" is a honeypot either by design or soon after the fact due to entryism and the usual fuckery so post potentially controversial opinions anywhere online at your own risk, because SOMEONE is watching.



I don't have any personal knowledge of what you are describing, but our site we most certainly weren't. For us it was clear that there is a huge, informal network the Left runs - chat room and other forms of back channel communications where they mobilize.

Purely supposition on my part but I got the feeling that there was almost a feeling of panic in the response to our platform because it wasn't explicitly controlled by the Left it had to be either captured or taken down. Very much like guard towers surrounding a prison that sprung to action for anyone trying to leave the prison.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 26, 2021)

I was thinking about this today.

I do believe @Plank it just sounds authentic to me and mirrors my experiences.

It's kinda like the left are the romans, and the right are germanic tribes. You pick any rando on each side, and 4 times out of 5 the barbarian will be able to beat them in single combat (debate/discussion).

But the romans are organized, statebacked, trained to fight together. The barbarians are uncouth, plan poorly and nowhere near organised or funded in comparable ways.

Romans end up winning eventually.

Well until they fold under their own corruptuon and barbatians loo their capital.



Plank said:


> The site was private and all the people were a combination of academics and non-academics sent invites that was created by the founders.



Can I get a sense of scale? Hundreds of people? Thousands?


----------



## Plank (Jan 26, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Can I get a sense of scale? Hundreds of people? Thousands?



About ten thousand. I believe they tried to do 50/50 from the political spectrum.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 27, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> He temporarily shut down registrations after the 1/6 events on the basis of "no political refugees". Shutting down the borders was probably the best as it could invite in more shills, feds, and bad actors (all of which would be detrimental to the forums) but the way it was phrased it sounded like he didn't want any more right-leaning members.


He just didn't want more violence-posters who would get the glowing ones breathing down his neck. During the last days of the Trump administration, TheDonald was full of people talking about things like murder. Right wing social media refugees would have been likely to bring that kind of behavior with them.



Plank said:


> I wasn't part of any meetings in person or email. The reason I became aware of it was the founders were shocked enough by it that it became a topic of conversation with everyone working on the project.
> The founders were very much of the mindset of why are we, the good guys, getting these warnings and not very veiled threats?
> 
> I am sure that working with Null is something the founders would not only have no interest in, they would be extremely upset if anyone even suggested it to them. They with all seriousness wanted to be a social network that was 100 percent legitimate. Absolutely nothing where the servers needed to hidden or protected from attack. Or secret crypto need to be used to avoid banking and finance attacks.


Any idea which group it was? What do you think would have happened if they didn't give in to the threats, fines?



Johan Schmidt said:


> You cannot win on their systems, stop trying. The only way to fight a collective is to be a collective. You can cry and moan and bitch and whinge about 'individual liberty' and 'freedom' all you want; _no one cares. _Move away from the cities if you can, find groups of people to move with; form a community, aggressively police that community against people who are not like you. The government will ship in fifty buses of somalians because they hate you; exclude the somalians. The only way you win this is by convincing more whites (and yes this is a racial struggle, if you disagree then you are not on the right. No this is not a debate.) to join their own side than sit by and do nothing. Your enemy relies on the passivity of the population.
> 
> The only methods we have to fight back are by engaging in 'meta-politics' by trying to get our talking points into the mainstream consciousness; and by forming our own exclusionary communities. Buy from each other, accept money from strangers; keep the wealth within your community and use it to improve your community. If you try and fight the government with force then you will be shot by the fed boys, dumped in a ditch and your house will be burnt down while everyone else (even your friends and family) cheers on your death as 'a scary terrorist died!'; and your legacy will be a shitty HBO miniseries where they imply you were gay for a nigger, and a 4chan tard fedposting a picture of you with a black sun behind your head.


I like this plan. Make insular communities like old school jews. It is absolutely a good first step, you just need to make sure to tolerate zero malarkey and kick out anyone who might want to emulate Brenton Tarrant. Violent extremists would have the potential to bring the community crashing down.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jan 27, 2021)

Maybe stop trying to make a social media site based on political leanings and just let people shitpost whilst only moderating (i.e. banning) degenerates trying to post child porn and politispergs.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 27, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Maybe stop trying to make a social media site based on political leanings and just let people shitpost whilst only moderating (i.e. banning) degenerates trying to post child porn and politispergs.


You realize Null had people trying to deplatform him before the politisperging began, right? The left doesn't care if your site is about politics or not. NeoGAF is supposed to be about videogames and look at what it's become. Mumsnet is supposed to be about parenting but they've still gotten threats because some users are not on board with transgenderism.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 27, 2021)

Plank said:


> Bulletpoints:
> 
> Was brought on to help setup a new social media network
> Technically straightforward, not really rewarding from that angle
> ...


As someone who enjoys the more free-for-all shitshow environments of Gab and Bitchute over the soulless, joyless corporate landscape of big tech... this is why the right always loses. Strategy and organization are shitty to nonexistent. Meanwhile, on the other side it's basically second nature. It's ironic. Leftie bastards tend to all hate and backstab each other constantly, yet they're much better at actually working with each other towards a common goal.


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 27, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> He just didn't want more violence-posters who would get the glowing ones breathing down his neck. During the last days of the Trump administration, TheDonald was full of people talking about things like murder. Right wing social media refugees would have been likely to bring that kind of behavior with them.



Right, but that also goes with the whole inviting in false-flaggers and fedposters which I mentioned earlier. More importantly, most of these people (good or bad) would join the moshpit of the Deep Thoughts/A&H/etc. threads and fight with commies and China shills, not actually spend time at the lolcow or non-political forums.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 27, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> You can't 'use the lefts tactics' against them.


Define "the left's tactics". Your commentary overall is salient, but I figure there's a difference between tactics that the left employs and tactics that the left employs as they're its natural outgrowths.

To contextualize: I'm currently reading (almost finished, really) Alinsky's "Rules for Radicals", and have come to the conclusion that the concept of the "radical" or a "revolutionary" has everything to do with opposition to the status quo rather than a specific ideology. Of what he's written that I've read thus far, I reckon that the only principle of his that couldn't be employed by the right is "using the rules of the Haves against them" (because the current Haves lack shame and worry about neither consistency from sentence to sentence nor adherence to law). In general, you wouldn't be able to use the left's tactics against them if said tactics involves control of an institution (e.g. higher ed, news media) they have complete control of.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 27, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Define "the left's tactics". Your commentary overall is salient, but I figure there's a difference between tactics that the left employs and tactics that the left employs as they're its natural outgrowths.
> 
> To contextualize: I'm currently reading (almost finished, really) Alinsky's "Rules for Radicals", and have come to the conclusion that the concept of the "radical" or a "revolutionary" has everything to do with opposition to the status quo rather than a specific ideology. Of what he's written that I've read thus far, I reckon that the only principle of his that couldn't be employed by the right is "using the rules of the Haves against them" (because the current Haves lack shame and worry about neither consistency from sentence to sentence nor adherence to law). In general, you wouldn't be able to use the left's tactics against them if said tactics involves control of an institution (e.g. higher ed, news media) they have complete control of.


Anything that invopves shaming in their spheres, or using institutions they control yeah. Calling out hypocritcal acts; or debating them has zero practical value against them because they really don't care. You can use examples of their actions to sway people who are neutral though.

Rules for radicals has been on my reading list for a while now. Any good?


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 27, 2021)

is this about kiwifarms? i think those evil people there hate brown people and love israel---


----------



## Plank (Jan 27, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Anything that invopves shaming in their spheres, or using institutions they control yeah. Calling out hypocritcal acts; or debating them has zero practical value against them because they really don't care. You can use examples of their actions to sway people who are neutral though.
> 
> Rules for radicals has been on my reading list for a while now. Any good?



Horrible thumbnail for a very good and relevant discussion.










I forget which of the two videos mentions Rules for Radicals, but those two videos and others from the same channels go through an extensive reading list of the ideology that is fueling the Left that this thread has been discussing.

For those who don't feel like watching two hour plus long videos the book is described as being quaint and outdated. More of interest for historical insight than what the Left has moved on to for their tactics.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 27, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Anything that invopves shaming in their spheres, or using institutions they control yeah. Calling out hypocritcal acts; or debating them has zero practical value against them because they really don't care. You can use examples of their actions to sway people who are neutral though.
> 
> Rules for radicals has been on my reading list for a while now. Any good?


I certainly think it's a good read-- it's rather insightful, particularly if you don't have a fully developed sense of enacting social change through community action beyond "it's worked in the past with the civil rights activists and hmmmrmmmfmmm".

It's absolutely asinine how there's even a rash of books attempting to "counter" the strategies and principles described in the book instead of just adapting them for their own purposes however they can. He hasn't helped _everyone_ as if to generate polarization for its own sake, but the guy's taught his skills to a broad range of people, including Catholic priests and Protestant ministers. Alinsky, at least in writing the book at hand, is more concerned with tactics and pertinent considerations than he is with ideology, so the tactics are ideologically agnostic (and at least conceivably usable) as long as you seek to disrupt the status quo.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Anything that invopves shaming in their spheres, or using institutions they control yeah. Calling out hypocritcal acts; or debating them has zero practical value against them because they really don't care. You can use examples of their actions to sway people who are neutral though.
> 
> Rules for radicals has been on my reading list for a while now. Any good?


Rules for Radicals is kind of a cult of personality surrounding Saul Alinsky, and his claims are very skeptical, but as far as technique is concerned, it's probably relevant to the modern political landscape (it's been used by both those on the left as well as adapted by some activist groups on the right who believe it's an effective methodology).


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 28, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Rules for radicals has been on my reading list for a while now. Any good?


It's useful to understand. Can be a bit risky. They are somewhat satanic. I don't particularly say that from a christian viewpoint. I mean that they contain the root of their own destruction. They are methods of tearing stuff down. They're completely without conscience and when you turn them into habits, you'll become someone who tears down not only others, but also the self.

Sargon for example is someone who took rules for radicals to heart until it tore him down.


----------



## jorgoth (Jan 28, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> Like I have implied earlier on, the "report" button is often used and abused in order for one group to have dominance and to control the Overton window. If there was a way in which the "report" button could only be used for things that were actually fucking illegal and antisocial (such as you know what), we wouldn't be seeing this dynamic in play. The current paradigm has the administration of websites cater to those who whine too much, akin to "the squeakiest wheel gets the most grease".


Maybe if there was punishment for frivolous reports, "wasting the police's time" kind of thing. Also, greater transparency as to mod decisions, some kind of publicly available registry that people could also vote on. Right now moderators are unstoppable without administrators getting off their asses and doing something about them, which doesn't happen. Democracy doesn't actually exist on any platform for actually important decisions, kind of like real life.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 28, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Sargon for example is someone who took rules for radicals to heart until it tore him down.


Elaborate on that.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 29, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> Maybe if there was punishment for frivolous reports, "wasting the police's time" kind of thing. Also, greater transparency as to mod decisions, some kind of publicly available registry that people could also vote on. Right now moderators are unstoppable without administrators getting off their asses and doing something about them, which doesn't happen. Democracy doesn't actually exist on any platform for actually important decisions, kind of like real life.


Oh hell yes. Imagine a forum where if you get caught making a false report that the mods reverse, you lose the ability to make posts for a week. And if you get caught making a false report three times, or organizing a mass flagging campaign, you permanently lose your ability to report, like, or repost anything. Your account wouldn't be deleted and you could still post, but you'd be unable to not only suppress other people's ideas, but to boost the ideas of people you agree with. A system that's stacked against flaggots instead of the reverse.

Still somewhat exploitable with biased mods, but at least there'd be a framework for watching the self-appointed watchmen.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 29, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Elaborate on that.


It's years ago, but I remember Sargon saying how good a book it was and how useful.

If you combine two of the 8 or so precepts of rules for radicals is to find the intersection of what's fun (for your crowd) and what's effective at tearing down the opposition.

The difference between the audience rules for radicals was written for, a leftist audience that had intellectual leadership deciding who the enemies and targets were, and Sargon, internet famous skeptic breadtuber, who besides feminists, didn't really know who his enemies were.

He ended up using the same dishonest and chaotic tactics against his former idol, jim, for example.

Following Rules for radicals is a bit like funding terrorists in a country. It'll certainly upset the current order. But it doesn't really help to build anything.

Here's the vid. But he also talked about this afterwards plenty of times in other videos, so it was clearly percolating in his mind.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 15, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Of what he's written that I've read thus far, I reckon that the only principle of his that couldn't be employed by the right is "using the rules of the Haves against them" (because the current Haves lack shame and worry about neither consistency from sentence to sentence nor adherence to law).


You can use that, its what we here call "out-left the left"

The problem is that the altright its borderline retarded and cant do stuff like talking the black supremacists about how the white liberals are using them/fucking them over because they cant stop dropping "nigger" during a convo for 5 fucking minutes

The real nazis were, despite what the postwar propaganda says, full of intellectuals, they had fucking Heidegger among their ranks FFS. Meanwhile the altright is like "big words are for fags!". Not that the far-left isnt full of borderline retards but at least they pretend they arent retarded, you get where I'm going?


----------



## Desu Vult (Mar 15, 2021)

Ehh... As far as I understsnd it (correct mr if I'm wrong) 

A commercial SN platform

Marketed on free speech and minimal moderation

Shitposting is from right, not from left

Community moderator positions get infested by lefties

Solution:

Paid full time jannies with strict guidelines. Basically, spam and cp only. Let the tards shitpost. 

Either no community mods, or have them heavily policed by said paid jannies. Cp and spam only, any political partisanship and you're out.


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 15, 2021)

Out left the left won't work for a large amount of reasons.

The end goal of the right is to degrade the lefts ability to force their will upon others.

That requires a different set of tactics then what the left uses


----------

